# Slot Car Show at UFHORA Nats Jun 16-17



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/nats.html


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

ATTENTION VENDORS AND COLLECTORS!!!

The 2012 UFHORA National Championship, June 14-17 in Gloucester, VA, is an excellent opportunity for vendors and collector’s to come together to buy, sell and/or trade your items at this exciting event. Slot car show is Saturday and Sunday, 8am-11pm Saturday, 8am to after the awards on Sunday.

This year’s race will host as a slot car convention combining racers and enthusiast alike. The event will be open to the public and free of charge to attend. Fees for setup are priced favorably to make it cost effective to participate.

Tables are only $20 per table per day. Also included in the fee is exclusive inclusion as a featured sponsor on our 2012 UFHORA Nats DVD and in our videos to be shown on YouTube, Facebook, Twitter and throughout our emailing lists.

Don’t miss out on this exciting opportunity! To reserve your space, contact Brian Edwards: [email protected]


----------

